# Colubrids > Pituophis >  True ghost bull snake

## sg1trogdor

Just picked this girl up this weekend.  She is a mid 09 and about as tame as can be.  I just can't get over her color she's just stunning.  Enjoy.  Sorry about the horrible quality.  She likes to move alot and all I have right now is my cell phone.

----------


## Beardedragon

I really like the head and eyes

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (06-30-2010)

----------


## Jason Bowden

She's a beauty!
Her head is cool!

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (06-30-2010)

----------


## sg1trogdor

Thanks.  I walked past her about 50 time before I caved and got her.  Shes just the sweetest thing too.  Very cool snakes.  Shes my first Bull and from what I have read they can be quite nippy but she must not have gotten that memo.  lol.

----------


## JLC

Wow!  What a beauty!  We don't see enough pits around here....thanks for sharing!!  :Sunny:

----------

_sg1trogdor_ (06-30-2010)

----------


## sg1trogdor

If I can ever get my camera working I can take some better pics

----------


## ladywhipple02

Bulls are so fun  :Smile:  It's good to see a couple here and there. I used to have a baby---one that someone dropped off with me because they couldn't take care of it---and he had a little attitude. Did the rattler mimic with his tail and would hiss like crazy. Even struck a couple times, but it was all bluff. Never bit and was a total puddy cat when you picked him up. 

Your little one is a beauty! Congrats!

----------


## sg1trogdor

Just fed her for the first time today and man can you say garbage disposal. I am not even sure if the mouse was dead when she started swallowing it.  From first contact with the mouse to completely swallowed and back in her hide was about 30 seconds.  I must say it was the fastest feeding I have ever seen.  lol.

----------


## Tim Mead

Being the gopher hole type snakes they are they are very efficenent killers, whats too cool is to give them more than one feed item and watch what goes on..They'll kill by pressing them against the wall..Nice Snake,and the pits throw folks because of their tough bluff but if your not scared they settle down and become meow cats.. :Snake:

----------


## Boanerges

She is cool looking!!! Nice pick up  :Good Job:

----------


## strike21

Hey i recently bought an albino bull snake and i was told it was an 09 baby but i had to wait for it to be sent to the shop so i expected it to be quite big about the size of yours but she is less than 2 feet long which i think is small for a bull of a year old. how long is yours?

Mine is really soft to she has rattled twice but only because she was under the paper and i must have spooked her when i lifted it up. Another concern i have is that i always here that they eat like crazy as you said but mine is never interested. I feed pre killed she flickers her tong around it first of all bt then just slithers away, so i leave it in her hide with her and she eats it but yesterday she didnt eat it!! Is urs still eating well??

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Love the head!

----------


## Plissken

I love the expressive...evil stewie, look of the bull snakes.  I picked mine up when he was very small and slender, the people at the pet store said he was very nippy and were surprised that he didn't bite when i came to pick him up.
He has never once (so far) bit me and it's been about a year...amazing personalities.
Enjoy : )

----------

